# HeavyB Recovery and No More Fat Log



## HeavyB (Apr 21, 2014)

I am going to start a log to track my progress and so I can be accountable if I dont follow thru. I know a few transformation contest are going on now but I wanted to stick it over here just for myself.
I really started back at the gym this morning coming off a back surgery on Feb 26th.
I have had both shoulders done 1 in 2011 the other in 2013 
So far this is what I am running
AI 12.5mcg ED 
Tada 15mcg ED
T3 100mcg ED 
Pinning on Saturday 
500mg Test Cyp
200mg Deca
I am planning on running this log for the next 18 weeks.
I will be putting Test prop in the cycle along with Tren A. 

Monday ==Chest 
Monday == Fast walk treadmill  --- did 10 min

I feel pretty good right now a little sore now and still having the numbness in my right hand pointer and index finger. 
I felt more numbness when doing my chest work out. 
i will follow up with pictures and some measurements I will tell you my BF is the highest it has been in a long time. It all seems to be around my belly thou.  

I have ate the follow today 
Breakfast 2 eggs and 2 Sausage plus water and black coffee
After workout 
Protein Shake.
Black Coffee.


----------



## rambo99 (Apr 21, 2014)

Kill it man, subbed.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannie (Apr 21, 2014)

Subbed. I am sure you will achieve your goal.


----------



## HeavyB (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks guys for the Subbed . 
Little more information I left out.
I am closer to 41 than 40 now. I am 6ft 275lbs Pics to come... I am not really where I want to be right now.  I was going to do measurements but going to hold off a few weeks for that.

Starting from yesterday:
Lunch
Oka and Tomato with corn stew... With a few crackers
2 pieces of sourdough and pimento cheese mayo mix. We call it pimento cheese.

Afternoon snack
Banana
Cheese

Dinner 
Shrimp
Zucchini
Salami with goat cheese

I dont know if I hit my gallon of water or not yesterday will work on it more today getting back up to the gallon. I know I was pissing like crazy. 
AI 12.5mcg ED 
Tada 15mcg ED
T3 100mcg ED
Pinned 100mg for test prop

AM
Woke up easier but damn my chest was sore did a little more than I thought getting back in the gym yesterday.

Breakfast 
Sausage/ Egg / pepper/ spinach paleo breakfast muffins 
water
black coffee

Workout. 
Shoulders./Triceps
Arnold press
Lateral Raise
Cable Delt raise
Reverse Flyes
Face Pulls
Dips
Skull Crushers
Tri Cable pulls.
No cardio
Doing Martial arts tonight in place of it.


----------



## HeavyB (Apr 22, 2014)

Alright here are some pics I dont like them at all... My back the damn scare looks like my ass crack.


----------



## rambo99 (Apr 22, 2014)

Focus 100% on diet brother. Not AAS and not so much the lifting, I would do cardio everday if I were you. Dont take it in a bad way just my advice, I'm at a less bf% and ive been hammering cardio but I really didnt see the results till the diet was right. I used to ignore diet till I became a fatty and realized how important it really is.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeavyB (Apr 22, 2014)

No bro I would not taking your advice in a bad way...You are taking the time to look at my posts.  I will add I have been on TRT for awhile now... I did get down from this before on my last cycle I got down to 16%BF it might look more than it is but with measurements I am in 27%. I got my diet on par for the most part. I may not eat enough.. When I get on TRen I have to force food down..
I did try cardio/Diet/Lifting for 8mths straight stick and made no improvement only strength went up. I found I need to be on gear my mood is better energy levels better and just all around.. I was off everything but low dosage test for 9mth with the back and this is where the belly came from. I actually dont eat that bad now and going on 5 years I try to stay low carb and low sugar. 

Which cardio I do is martial arts.. 2 hours of kicking and punching heavy bags..


----------



## Lift-on (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm a firm believe that diet is a huge %. In my log I have a pic of me a year and a half ago and I was quite puggy. I was lifting 5-6 days a week but my diet sucked. Eat clean and get ur cardio in. And you will meet ur goals. And of course tren is a nice helper . Good luck bro. You got this


----------



## rambo99 (Apr 22, 2014)

I understand man, AAS makes you feel better overall. Your plan of test and low deca should be good, just keep e2 in check  since bf is high.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannie (Apr 22, 2014)

Sure it is easy to lift weights and throw in a bit of cardio. But it is the diet that determinates the end results.
I bet the 'off season' weight gain could have been avoided if you kept track on your diet, I was in the same boat when I tried to bulk up, I didn't realise I was getting fat until it was too late.

You say you tried cardio, diet and lifting for 8 months with no results other than strength gain. Something is definitely wrong there, my guess would be the diet.
Perhaps your body is very efficient at using food for energy and you don't need as much as you think. 
I know how frustrating that can be, my colleague / casual workout partner is 5ft7 around 150lbs, 25% body fat. He was on 1300kcal diet for 4 months with 40 mins weights+20 mins cardio 3 times a week cardio and additional 30 mins fasted cardio 30 times a week.  He lost only 8 lbs during first 8 weeks, then the weight loss stopped. Bare in mind he loves food hence 1300kcal is very hard for him and he is not prepared to go even lower.  He is now on 1300kcal just to sustain it. He just has to look at food and he puts weight back on. It was just recently when he realised that it is not worth starving himself to achieve the goal. He said he was much happier when he was a bit bigger but could eat what he wanted.   

By no means I want to put you off, I am just saying that if you really want it to loose fat you need to be more strict when it comes to food.
Could you put your typical diet in myfitnesspal or other calorie calculator up, I am curious how many kcal you are consuming at the moment.


----------



## HeavyB (Apr 22, 2014)

Yes I would be the first to admit I did not stay on track with the diet when i had the surgery and downtime.. I didnt eat like a pig but I did eat what I wanted. 
On the 8mths I saw no change I had a custom diet from a nutritionist. I said on it even thou it was a PITA for sure. It was a carb cycle paid big $$ for that diet.. I was lifting 3xweek and crossfit 2x week then that was no results.. Yeah I got strong and hell I could run 2 miles or more.. 
I am not defending nor justifying the diet... I understand diet is the key and I appreciate the suggestions. I will do what it takes I am very good and heading to the goal and getting almost there and stopping.. Suxes done it all my life.. This time is different thou I will complete tit. 
I am glad you suggested doing the myfitnesspal. I just signed up for it and I will start plugging in my food and posting that up. 

Thanks again you guys.


----------



## kchris (Apr 22, 2014)

Good luck on the journey!  I can't wait to see how well it goes for you.


----------



## rambo99 (Apr 22, 2014)

Food for thought, I thought my diet was good till I started tracking macros and realized my diet was shit. Then I thought it was good while tracking it till I bought a food scale and realized it was still shit. It still isnt good imo but its much better then before. I believe your previous diets were not as good as you think. A good diet will make you lose weight without even training.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeavyB (Apr 23, 2014)

I am trying to read up on the Macro stuff... I think you right my diet may be shit. 
Well did MMA for 2 hours last night... Did a lot better than I thought for not kicking for 10 years the power and speed is still there. No back pain which I kept my core tight last night so my abs are killing me.
I didnt go to the gym this morning I had to be at work at 8am meeting so I am going to do somethings at home tonight.
I can tell the T3 is kicking in now I am shitting like a bear. My energy level is thru the roof right now so it might be the test and T3 combo. 
I also feel a little better in the joints i know the deca cant be working yet.
I also might be crazy on this one I feel a bit tighter all over and seem to be a little slimmer I know that can be possible yet but still feels better.


----------



## Dannie (Apr 23, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> I didnt go to the gym this morning I had to be at work at 8am meeting so I am going to do somethings at home tonight.


Don't be afraid to take a day off. Let your body recover and kill it at the gym tomorrow.


> I also feel a little better in the joints i know the deca cant be working yet.


Upon reintroduction of Deca I notice reduced every day knee pain within 2 days of 1st injection. Its gonna take around 3 weeks to get the full benefit of it.  


> I also might be crazy on this one I feel a bit tighter all over and seem to be a little slimmer I know that can be possible yet but still feels better.


Probably initial water weight loss, you still have a long way to go. Consider taking pictures every 2 weeks to compare.

Have you put your daily calorie intake in myfitnesspal yet? What were your macros and total calories intake?
As rambo99 mentioned, you may have to invest in a digital kitchen scale.


----------



## HeavyB (Apr 23, 2014)

Yes I figure it is the Water weight loss. I did put my food in this morning and starting today with the myfitness pal I was going to go for a week before I posted that up..  We do have digital kitchen scale I know my wife uses on preparing the meals. We have been about 80% paleo for a few months now. It should be 95% 100% now.


----------



## HeavyB (Apr 24, 2014)

Did back and biceps this morning.. I am feeling the soreness now. .It was a good workout I got to laugh as some young punks trying to mirror box. My 10 year old could have punched them in the face multiple times.

Been tracking food in myfitnesspal that is a normal day for me. Unless we go out to eat. 

FOODSCaloriesCarbsFatProteinCholestSodiumSugarsFiberBreakfast Eggs - Fried (whole egg), 2 large1851g14g13g420mg188mg1g0gSausage Patty - Sausage Patty, 2 patty3200g40g16g130mg3,000mg4g0gCoffee - Brewed from grounds, 4 cup (8 fl oz)90g0g1g0mg19mg0g0gLunch Generic - Asian Beef Lettuce Wraps, 1/4 lb38824g22g23g69mg580mg0g0gRice - Brown, long-grain, cooked, 0.5 cup10822g1g3g0mg5mg0g2gHomemade - Shrimp Stuffed Mushrooms, 2 caps1027g5g6g30mg225mg1g1gCheese - Goat, soft type, 0.25 oz190g1g1g3mg26mg0g0gDinner Deli Counter - Genoa Salami, 3 oz1000g9g5g30mg420mg0g0gCheese - Goat, semisoft type, 1 oz1031g8g6g22mg146mg1g0gGeneric - Slow Cooker Chicken Tika Marsala - Paleo, 12 oz49016g11g0g0mg0mg0g0gSnacks Apples - Raw, with skin, 1 medium (2-3/4" dia) (approx 3 per lb)7219g0g0g0mg1mg14g3gChiqui - Banana, 126 g11030g0g1g0mg0mg19g3gTOTAL:2,006120g111g75g704mg4,610mg40g9g


----------



## HeavyB (Apr 24, 2014)

But I still do understand the macros stuff


----------



## Dannie (Apr 24, 2014)

FOODSCaloriesCarbsFatProteinCholestSodiumSugarsFiber

Sausage Patty - Sausage Patty, 2 patty3200g40g16g130mg3,000mg4g0g

Where do you buy that patty? The one I used to get had 20g of Cabrs/ Sugars per 100g.



HeavyB said:


> But I still do understand the macros stuff


Do or don't? If its the latter one then what don't you understand about it?


----------



## HeavyB (Apr 24, 2014)

Dannie said:


> FOODSCaloriesCarbsFatProteinCholestSodiumSugarsFiber
> 
> Sausage Patty - Sausage Patty, 2 patty3200g40g16g130mg3,000mg4g0g
> 
> ...



Sorry it was dont you would think I would take time to poof read what I type sorry about that.


----------



## HeavyB (Apr 24, 2014)

Updated report  it also shows my goal is 2490 which I am under. 
[h=2]April 23, 2014[/h]
FOODSCaloriesCarbsFatProteinCholestSodiumSugarsFiberBreakfast Eggs - Fried (whole egg), 2 large1851g14g13g420mg188mg1g0gCoffee - Brewed from grounds, 4 cup (8 fl oz)90g0g1g0mg19mg0g0gSwaggertys - All Natural Sausage Patty, 2 patty2800g22g12g50mg440mg0g0gLunch Generic - Asian Beef Lettuce Wraps, 1/4 lb38824g22g23g69mg580mg0g0gRice - Brown, long-grain, cooked, 0.5 cup10822g1g3g0mg5mg0g2gHomemade - Shrimp Stuffed Mushrooms, 2 caps1027g5g6g30mg225mg1g1gCheese - Goat, soft type, 0.25 oz190g1g1g3mg26mg0g0gDinner Deli Counter - Genoa Salami, 3 oz1000g9g5g30mg420mg0g0gCheese - Goat, semisoft type, 1 oz1031g8g6g22mg146mg1g0gGeneric - Slow Cooker Chicken Tika Marsala - Paleo, 12 oz49016g11g0g0mg0mg0g0gSnacks Apples - Raw, with skin, 1 medium (2-3/4" dia) (approx 3 per lb)7219g0g0g0mg1mg14g3gChiqui - Banana, 126 g11030g0g1g0mg0mg19g3gTOTAL:1,966120g93g71g624mg2,050mg36g9g


----------



## Dannie (Apr 24, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> Sorry it was dont you would think I would take time to poof read what I type sorry about that.



So what don't you understand about macros?
Also I repeat my question, where do you buy that sausage patty? What brand is it?


----------



## HeavyB (Apr 24, 2014)

Dannie said:


> So what don't you understand about macros?


I know Macros are Carbs/Proteins/Fats   But I can for the life of me figure out how much of what I need. I can go off the calories and make sure I dont take in alot of carbs back from the keto diet I was taught. So am i over thinking it.. I was just going to eat as much protein and keep sugar and carbs low.


Dannie said:


> Also I repeat my question, where do you buy that sausage patty? What brand is it?


I bought it as sams club. We do those since they are conventant being in patties already. He is a link the website of the maker. I buy the 30 patty one.
http://www.swaggertys.com/custpage.cfm/frm/93439/sec_id/93439


----------



## Dannie (Apr 24, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> I know Macros are Carbs/Proteins/Fats   But I can for the life of me figure out how much of what I need. I can go off the calories and make sure I dont take in alot of carbs back from the keto diet I was taught. So am i over thinking it.. I was just going to eat as much protein and keep sugar and carbs low.


Macros will depend on the type of diet you choose for yourself. There is more than one way to skin a cat, when cutting I either do Carb Backload or Keto:

*Carb Backload* with 18h fast, coffees in the morning till the afternoon, keto meal pre workout, protein shake, baked good, oats post workout and massive carb meal at night - keeping total carb intake carbs at 150 on non workout days and 350g on workout days (note, I have very fast metabolism hence I can eat 3000kcal and still lose fat, you probably wouldn't need some many carbs, and most definitely should avoid carbs on non workout days if you choose to do this type of diet)

*Keto *with carb reefed once every 8-10 days (or once every 5-6 days if I use glucose disposal agents as per Dan Duchaine's Bodyopus)
IMO for Keto to work one needs to eat more fat than protein 40% Protein, 60% Fat, Traces Carbs works well. 


Also here's an interesting Charles Poliquin's article that has been posted earlier on today.
http://www.poliquingroup.com/Articl...s_You_Are_Not_Losing_Fat_on_a_Low-Carb_D.aspx


> I bought it as sams club. We do those since they are conventant being in patties already. He is a link the website of the maker. I buy the 30 patty one.
> http://www.swaggertys.com/custpage.cfm/frm/93439/sec_id/93439


I had to see it to believe it! These looks perfect for keto.


----------



## Lift-on (Apr 24, 2014)

You need more Protien bro. U need to be getting a couple hundred grams a day. And lower the fat some


----------



## rambo99 (Apr 24, 2014)

Observations on your recorded macros

Carbs are low, which is ok but you shouldnt consistently keeps carbs low or your energy levela will plummet. 

Fats are high imo, you should be trying to eat 50% less fats.

Protein is crazy low, you should be getting at least 1g per lean muscle mass minimum.

Just my 2 cents. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeavyB (Apr 24, 2014)

I will add some protein shakes to the mix. I have to run to the local dairy and pick up the raw milk thou..


----------



## rambo99 (Apr 24, 2014)

Shakes are ok for supplementing but you need meat, chicken, fish, beans, etc.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeavyB (Apr 25, 2014)

Dannie said:


> So what don't you understand about macros?
> Also I repeat my question, where do you buy that sausage patty? What brand is it?





Dannie said:


> Macros will depend on the type of diet you choose for yourself. There is more than one way to skin a cat, when cutting I either do Carb Backload or Keto:
> 
> *Carb Backload* with 18h fast, coffees in the morning till the afternoon, keto meal pre workout, protein shake, baked good, oats post workout and massive carb meal at night - keeping total carb intake carbs at 150 on non workout days and 350g on workout days (note, I have very fast metabolism hence I can eat 3000kcal and still lose fat, you probably wouldn't need some many carbs, and most definitely should avoid carbs on non workout days if you choose to do this type of diet)
> 
> ...


I understand Keto I used to do it as no more than 50 carbs per day and cheat on Saturday. This worked well in the past for me I dropped tons of fat. I just dont think I can do it as a life style that is why we have been trying paleo more.



Dannie said:


> Also here's an interesting Charles Poliquin's article that has been posted earlier on today.
> http://www.poliquingroup.com/Articl...s_You_Are_Not_Losing_Fat_on_a_Low-Carb_D.aspx



That is a very good article it explained it more to me.


----------



## HeavyB (Apr 25, 2014)

I did legs this more not happy about not doing squats I did hack squats in place of them but not the same. I am thinking about getting a squat hip belt just hate to spend the money if it doesnt work that good. 
I have also made my food diary public the link is 
http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/diary/bc0508
[h=2]April 23, 2014[/h]
FOODSCaloriesCarbsFatProteinCholestSodiumSugarsFiberBreakfast Eggs - Fried (whole egg), 2 large1851g14g13g420mg188mg1g0gCoffee - Brewed from grounds, 4 cup (8 fl oz)90g0g1g0mg19mg0g0gSwaggertys - All Natural Sausage Patty, 2 patty2800g22g12g50mg440mg0g0gLunch Generic - Asian Beef Lettuce Wraps, 1/4 lb38824g22g23g69mg580mg0g0gRice - Brown, long-grain, cooked, 0.5 cup10822g1g3g0mg5mg0g2gHomemade - Shrimp Stuffed Mushrooms, 2 caps1027g5g6g30mg225mg1g1gCheese - Goat, soft type, 0.25 oz190g1g1g3mg26mg0g0gDinner Deli Counter - Genoa Salami, 3 oz1000g9g5g30mg420mg0g0gCheese - Goat, semisoft type, 1 oz1031g8g6g22mg146mg1g0gGeneric - Slow Cooker Chicken Tika Marsala - Paleo, 12 oz49016g11g0g0mg0mg0g0gSnacks Apples - Raw, with skin, 1 medium (2-3/4" dia) (approx 3 per lb)7219g0g0g0mg1mg14g3gChiqui - Banana, 126 g11030g0g1g0mg0mg19g3gTOTAL:1,966120g93g71g624mg2,050mg36g9g
[h=2]April 24, 2014[/h]
FOODSCaloriesCarbsFatProteinCholestSodiumSugarsFiberBreakfast Coffee - Brewed from grounds, 4 cup (8 fl oz)90g0g1g0mg19mg0g0gEggs - Fried (whole egg), 2 large1851g14g13g420mg188mg1g0gSwaggertys - All Natural Sausage Patty, 2 patty2800g22g12g50mg440mg0g0gLunch Homemade - Chicken Salad Sandwich With Grilled Chicken, 1 SANDWICH2709g6g8g10mg403mg6g2gAllrecipes.com - Chicken and Sausage With Bowtie Pasta, 1/8 of recipe38248g9g24g61mg526mg0g0gDinner Sea Cuisine Parmsean Encrusted Tilipa - Fish, 3.5 oz1505g0g18g30mg220mg0g0gZatarain's - Wild Brown Rice Mix, 1 Cup Prepared23042g2g5g0mg480mg1g2gMelons - Honeydew, raw, 1 cup, balls6416g0g1g0mg32mg14g1gSnacks Costco - Premier Protein Chocolate Shake, 11 oz.1605g3g30g25mg360mg1g3gApples - Raw, with skin, 1 medium (2-3/4" dia) (approx 3 per lb)7219g0g0g0mg1mg14g3gKind Bar Nuts and Spices - Dark Chocolate Nuts & Sea Salt - Low Sugar, 1 Bar20016g15g6g0mg125mg5g7gBoars Head - Blazing Buffalo Chicken Deli Meat, 4 oz1200g2g26g70mg920mg0g0gBallpark - Flame Grilled Beef Patty, 1 patty 85g2300g19g15g70mg470mg0g0gCracker Barrel Cracker Cuts Cheese - Cheddar Cheese Pre-Cut Slices, 2 slices800g7g4g20mg120mg0g0gBoar Head - Gouda Chesse Slice, 1 thin slice00g0g0g0mg0mg0g0gTOTAL:2,432161g99g163g756mg4,304mg42g18g


----------



## Dannie (Apr 25, 2014)

Hip belt squats are awesome, nothing works my quads more than hip belt squats, not even 40 rep sets on hack squat or leg press.

As for the diet one of the rules I go by, whenever cutting or bulking is to *avoid meals high in both fat and carbs* (both are sources of energy), and to time them throughout the day. 
Right now I am lean bulking so if I workout early in the day I have 3- 4 high carbs and protein but low in fat (<10g) meals, and my dinner and before bed meal will consist of fat and protein but no carbs. 
However if I workout in the evening I usually start my day with keto meals, and have carbs in the evening (pre and post workout) and another keto meal before bed.


----------



## HeavyB (Apr 25, 2014)

I might have to order a hip belt and give it a go and see how it works. 
I will start working on cutting the fat. The wife wanted to go to lunch today so I am sure I blew it out. Chinese food I am sure is not diet friendly.


----------



## HeavyB (Apr 29, 2014)

Havent posted in awhile diet is still on track been posting it up on my fitness pal. 
I worked Arms on Monday 
Worked legs today did zercher squats they seemed work pretty good. Found out he gym is planning on getting hip squat belt machine in the new future helps to be friends with the owners. 
Seems like my cycle is kicking in T3 might be little high I cant stop dropping alot after every meal. 
I know the increase in TEst is working recovery time is good and the muscles are swelling again with blood. The Deca is helping with my joints I have some knee pain but as soon as I stop the exercise the pain stops.
The scale hasnt moved yet but that seems to be normal anytime I do this.


----------



## Dannie (Apr 29, 2014)

Hip Belt Squats
No fancy gym equipment is necessary, I do mine in power rack, similar to the one in the picture, I attach dipping belt to the bottom pulley.


----------



## HeavyB (May 1, 2014)

Been a bit slack on the log. 
I have worked out all week taking a break today. I am very sore from the workouts and the MMA.. I boxed for 2 hours 2 min rounds Tuesday I can barely lift my arms figured time for a break. I have also been very aware of my diet now and trying to keep it in check. I can tell a difference from the increased test and the deca. 
I didnt go to the gym to lift today but I will do MMA tonight.


----------



## Dannie (May 1, 2014)

Not being able to lift arms up does not sound good, don't be afraid to take a day off. 
Personally I find that less is more, I have been making much better progress going to gym 3 times a week then on 5 or 6 day splits.


----------



## HeavyB (May 5, 2014)

Been a few days since I have posted I will post a couple pics again in the next few days. 
I hit back and biceps this morning was good working out hell being on the pc with my biceps cramping big time.
I did hit the scale at the gym this morning looks like its moved a couple of lbs I am up to 277 now. I do feel a bit better my endurance needs to be better thou I cant run or jog with out getting my heart rate thru the roof. 
I am trying to kit cardio at the gym on my days off from MMA... I do feel good about the MMA 10 years since I kicked most everything is still there. 
I am going to try to run with my 10 year old in the evenings just got to watch the back.
I started going to PT for my fingers on the right being numb. I got a pinched nerve in my neck.


----------



## HeavyB (Jun 2, 2014)

I have been pretty slack on this. 
I am still running the same cycle but i have added 500mg of npp weekly in.. I am in the second week of the npp I will be dropping the deca soon. I will post up more details tomorrow. I havent slacked any when its came to the gym, or diet just in logging it. My phone hasnt been playing nice with the forum or my fitness pal. I have some new pics I am putting up tonight


----------



## HeavyB (Jun 2, 2014)

Pics


----------



## Dannie (Jun 2, 2014)

What is the progress so far?
Body Weight?
Strength?


----------



## HeavyB (Jun 2, 2014)

Have not touched the scale I will weigh in the Am. Strength is coming back strong very strong. Clothes are fitting much better. I can do 1.5 work with no problem now no rest and leave sore after. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 3, 2014)

No offense brother, but it doesnt look like you have made any progress.  It may just be the pics but if you are serious you need to put 100% in cardio and a 110% in your diet. 

At your body fat, a diet alone should be enough for you to drop bf.

Not trying to bash or discourage, just trying to give my take and motivate you.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeavyB (Jun 3, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> No offense brother, but it doesnt look like you have made any progress.  It may just be the pics but if you are serious you need to put 100% in cardio and a 110% in your diet.
> 
> At your body fat, a diet alone should be enough for you to drop bf.
> 
> ...



No you are not discouraging me I wouldnt aspect people to lie. There is a little change but not much in the camera for sure. I am doing cardio 4 days a week and I have been strong on diet. I should have done measurements. I can tell you I have lose some inches even if it doesnt appear. I am able to wear pants i couldnt before I have also noticed a size increase in my arms and chest. 

I havent been too good in the log but I have been going ... I started hard april 27th, 28th so a little in to a month. I was going to weigh at the gym this mornign but I couldnt make it so I did a band workout at home and I will do 2 hr of cardio tonight. I do 2 hrs on tues and thrusday and 45 mon, weds, friday my weekends are farm work so it is what it is. 
My calorie intake is about 2500 daily.


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 3, 2014)

Losse clothes is usually a good sign of heading in the right direction. Keep at it!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 3, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> Did back and biceps this morning.. I am feeling the soreness now. .It was a good workout I got to laugh as some young punks trying to mirror box. My 10 year old could have punched them in the face multiple times.
> 
> Been tracking food in myfitnesspal that is a normal day for me. Unless we go out to eat.
> 
> FOODSCaloriesCarbsFatProteinCholestSodiumSugarsFiberBreakfast Eggs - Fried (whole egg), 2 large1851g14g13g420mg188mg1g0gSausage Patty - Sausage Patty, 2 patty3200g40g16g130mg3,000mg4g0gCoffee - Brewed from grounds, 4 cup (8 fl oz)90g0g1g0mg19mg0g0gLunch Generic - Asian Beef Lettuce Wraps, 1/4 lb38824g22g23g69mg580mg0g0gRice - Brown, long-grain, cooked, 0.5 cup10822g1g3g0mg5mg0g2gHomemade - Shrimp Stuffed Mushrooms, 2 caps1027g5g6g30mg225mg1g1gCheese - Goat, soft type, 0.25 oz190g1g1g3mg26mg0g0gDinner Deli Counter - Genoa Salami, 3 oz1000g9g5g30mg420mg0g0gCheese - Goat, semisoft type, 1 oz1031g8g6g22mg146mg1g0gGeneric - Slow Cooker Chicken Tika Marsala - Paleo, 12 oz49016g11g0g0mg0mg0g0gSnacks Apples - Raw, with skin, 1 medium (2-3/4" dia) (approx 3 per lb)7219g0g0g0mg1mg14g3gChiqui - Banana, 126 g11030g0g1g0mg0mg19g3gTOTAL:2,006120g111g75g704mg4,610mg40g9g




i dont understand your table why are carbs separate from sugars?

And 75 grams of protien is one meal for me.  Your carbs and fat are way to high IMO.  Your trying to lose weight but all you calories are coming from fat?  Eat more white meat chicken and eat more meals.   chicken and asparagus chicken and broccoli chicken and anything that is not sugar or fat.  Then twice a week up you carbs for the day.


----------



## Dannie (Jun 3, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> No you are not discouraging me I wouldnt aspect people to lie.


That's the 3rd time I see you using aspect instead of expect. I even asked my girlfriend if that's the american spelling.



rambo99 said:


> Losse clothes is usually a good sign of heading in the right direction. Keep at it!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


For me tighter fitting clothes were a sign that I was heading in the right direction until I got myself a tumble dryer. Evil machine shrunk all my t-shirts.



skinnyguy180 said:


> i dont understand your table why are carbs separate from sugars?


I believe that's total carbs and then of which sugar and fiber in last 2 columns.


skinnyguy180 said:


> And 75 grams of protien is one meal for me.  Your carbs and fat are way to high IMO.  Your trying to lose weight but all you calories are coming from fat?  Eat more white meat chicken and eat more meals.   chicken and asparagus chicken and broccoli chicken and anything that is not sugar or fat.  Then twice a week up you carbs for the day.


Also a good suggestion.  Chicken and asparagus or broccoli seems to work very well for many competitors. If it works for them I am sure it will work for you as well.


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 3, 2014)

Dannie said:


> For me tighter fitting clothes were a sign that I was heading in the right direction until I got myself a tumble dryer. Evil machine shrunk all my t-shirts.



Lol, im purposely shrinking shit now....dryer is on high, not helping ; (

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 3, 2014)

Btw it is "expect" not aspect. Aspect is a different word with a different meaning.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1972 (Jun 3, 2014)

Ebonics. Come on...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeavyB (Jun 3, 2014)

I swear auto correct did it. Which I am from the south. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 17, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> chicken and asparagus chicken and broccoli chicken and anything that is not sugar or fat.  Then twice a week up you carbs for the day.


Skinnyguy, could you elaborate on this?  Like several meals of chicken and broccoli five days a week, and add in rice or potatoes two days a week?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 17, 2014)

malfeasance said:


> Skinnyguy, could you elaborate on this?  Like several meals of chicken and broccoli five days a week, and add in rice or potatoes two days a week?



Its basic Carb Cycling.  And the Idea behind telling him to use chicken is to avoid unnecessary fat.  but you could also replace that with lean turkey, super lean beef or fish pretty easily.  But yes you end up eating several of the same meals through out the day and week... Say you eat six meals in a day You will not want to make six different meals every day unless you have no life or job and want to spend all your day in the kitchen.  Ill grill a bunch of chicken about twice a week same thing with fish.  Twice a week I have high carb days(340 grams) the rest of the week its either low carbs (which for me is 180 grams) or no carbs.  Protein I try to keep above 300 grams daily.  With the fat I calculate what I need to fill the gap to 3200(recently lowered) calories. So If i ate 300g protein and 340g Carbs I would need to eat about 80 grams fat.  Your macros for carb cycling would depend on your goals and you maintenance calories and would be specific to you.  

And also for me I try to keep the carbs im eating as whole food as possible.  So rice and potatoes mostly...  I do eat processed carbs just not a lot of them. 

Note: I am far from a bodybuilder or diet expert so whats up there is stuff that I pieced together with a lot of other peoples help and research.  Nor do have a crazy ripped physique so take my advice for what its worth.  That just has been working for me lately.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jun 17, 2014)

I'd drop the sausage and add 3 more eggs for breakfast.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickmancqb (Jul 7, 2014)

HeavyB, any updates on how your cycle is going?


----------

